# Fuente DC-DC con lm2576



## chococoandres (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola a todos:
 Tengo un problema con este regulador (lm2576), me parece bastante ideal para una aplicacion que quiero realizar, el consumo total de mi carga final es de 5v a 2A, y es por esto que elegí este integrado para reducir el voltaje de 30V. Ahora, lo armé exactamente igual como lo está en su hoja de datos, el problema es que coloqué carga para probar (probe distintos tipos de carga) y que consume 1A de corriente, entonces el voltaje de salida baja a 3V. Ya cambié los valores del inductor, la hoja de datos me indica que el valor de inductancia es de 100uH, probé desde 10uH hasta 330uH y no mantiene la regulacion, probé con bobinas tipo resistencia (fisicamente) y bobinas que saque de una fuente de PC, alguna idea que puede estar pasando?

La fuente de alimentacion entrega 30V a 5A
Utilizé diodo RG10 de alta velocidad
Tambien probe la version LM2576ADJ, y pasa lo mismo

No adjunto imagen porque el diagrama está en la hoja de datos, pero basicamente porque no se como subir una imagen desde mi pc, solo se adjunta desde un sitio web, como subo imagen desde mi PC?

Gracias de antemano,
Saludos ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 9, 2015)

sabes que pasa? que con una imagen de tu circuito armado sabria decirte si no tienes problemas de temperatura, veria tu bobina, veria si los capacitores son recilcados...en fin, quizas sea un minimo detalle, ya que el circuito basico es de tan solo unos pocos componentes...algun que otro detalle que puedas agregar?


----------



## chococoandres (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola, gracias por responder: Este es el circuito:







no tengo una camara a mano ahora, pero:
- No tengo problemas de temperatura, con las pruebas que realizé, apenas entibia el integrado, y ningún otro componente calienta
- Los capacitores que coloqué son nuevos
- La bobina es la misma que en esta imagen:





- Ya probé con diferentes diodos rápidos, saqué de la misma fuente ATX que tenía y compré nuevos
- Lo armé en placa impresa de fibra de vidrio, con las recomendaciones de la hoja de datos
- Cambie el integrado

Los resultados los mismos, cuando trato de sacar por lo menos 1A, el voltaje reduce a 3V y corriente de casi 300mA, la resistencia de carga es de aproximadamente 10ohm,

Alguna idea mas?. El circuito es muy simple, ya no se que mas puede ser,


----------



## gabriel2222 (Dic 9, 2015)

Me parece que el problema lo tenes en la inductacia de salida,  se debe satura el nucleo cuando pedis corriente, proba con otra inductacia si es posible de nucleo abierto ( al menos para pruebas).


----------



## chococoandres (Dic 9, 2015)

Gracias, Acabo de probar con una bobina que hice son nucleo de aire como recomendaste gabriel2222, mas o menos va por los 2uH. Cuando coloco una carga de 11ohm tengo 5V y 500mA a la salida, mejoro bastante, ahora cuando coloco la siguiente carga  para exigir mas corriente, la salida me dá: 3.6V a 0.69A, volvio a bajar mucho, todavia no me sirve, ahora, que diferencia puedo encontrar en una bobina con núcleo de aire y uno de ferrita (supongo que los de las fuentes de PC son de este material), intentare hacer una bobina con mas inductancia, va mejorando pero necesito mas corriente, por lo menos 2A a 5V, gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2015)

chococoandres dijo:


> Gracias, Acabo de probar con una bobina que hice son nucleo de aire como recomendaste gabriel2222, mas o menos va por los 2uH. Cuando coloco una carga de 11ohm tengo 5V y 500mA a la salida, mejoro bastante, ahora cuando coloco la siguiente carga  para exigir mas corriente, la salida me dá: 3.6V a 0.69A, volvio a bajar mucho, todavia no me sirve, _*ahora, que diferencia puedo encontrar en una bobina con núcleo de aire y uno de ferrita*_ (supongo que los de las fuentes de PC son de este material), intentare hacer una bobina con mas inductancia, va mejorando pero necesito mas corriente, por lo menos 2A a 5V, gracias por su tiempo!


Aquí te comentaron


gabriel2222 dijo:


> Me parece que el problema lo tenes en la inductacia de salida,  se debe _*satura el nucleo*_ cuando pedis corriente, proba con otra inductacia si es posible de nucleo abierto ( al menos para pruebas).


¿ Mediste la tensión de alimentación (Antes del LM2576) al momento de conectar la carga ?


----------



## chococoandres (Dic 10, 2015)

Que tal Fogonazo, si, la tengo siempre con un voltimetro en la entrada, y mantiene 30V constante, y por la diferencia de tension y la corriente, el integrado calienta un poco, pero igual sigo sin buenos resultados. Lo que encuentro es que mientras más baje el valor de inductancia (alrededor de los 10uH) el circuito es mas eficiente, claro, hasta cierto punto en el que el voltaje de regulacion ya baja a 2V, por mientras seguire haciendo pruebas, bienvenida alguna idea que esto ya me tiene con buen tiempo invertido, muchas gracias


----------



## revolucion (Dic 10, 2015)

Por lo que entiendo, el problema está en el inductor, hace la prueba de conseguir otro ferrite, al parecer se te esta saturando, yo hace unos meses largos estuve con un problema parecido. Y sino proba ponerle 100uhy de aire. Otra opción puede ser el capacitor de salida es importante que sea low esr ese capacitor determina la regulación.  
Espero te sea útil.


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 11, 2015)

Y probaste el circuito original? CIN = 100uF y Cout = 1000uF? Y colocando sus negativos lo más cercano al pin 3? Con su inductor de 100uH y capacitores de desaclopo de 100nF en la entrada y salida.


----------



## jupiter007 (Ago 22, 2019)

que paso en tonces?¿
yo compre exactamente los mismos componentes todos nuevos, y lo que tengo a la salida es practicamente lo mismo de la entrada, Vin= 11.94v ..... Vout=11.69v nada se calienta, ya lo cheque no recuerdo cuantas veces y no veo a la salida 5V?¿ que puedo hacer!?


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 22, 2019)

Hola, ¿Qué inductor usa? el núcleo de las fuentes atx amarillo con blanco es de material 26 y opera en frecuencias de hasta 100KHz, lo he usado con ese integrado que opera a una frecuencia de 52KHz sin problemas. No se si sea su caso, pero la única manera para que NO funcione como se espera es montando el circuito en protoboard. Debe hacerlo en una placa con las pistas cortas y no tan delgadas. ¿Qué medidas tiene el núcleo del inductor? altura de la sección y diámetros interno y externo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2019)

jupiter007 dijo:


> que paso en tonces?¿
> yo compre exactamente los mismos componentes todos nuevos, y lo que tengo a la salida es practicamente lo mismo de la entrada, Vin= 11.94v ..... Vout=11.69v nada se calienta, ya lo cheque no recuerdo cuantas veces y no veo a la salida 5V?¿ que puedo hacer!?


Sin ver el esquema que usaste, no podemos saber si has conectado algo mal o que...
Al parecer, el regulador no tiene referencia, por eso entrega toda la tensión de entrada.


----------



## jupiter007 (Ago 22, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Sin ver el esquema que usaste, no podemos saber si has conectado algo mal o que...
> Al parecer, el regulador no tiene referencia, por eso entrega toda la tensión de entrada.



es exactamente el mismo diagrama aquí descrito, todo nuevo, valores idénticos, no da los 5v, que puedo hacer? gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 22, 2019)

jupiter007 dijo:


> es exactamente el mismo diagrama aquí descrito, todo nuevo, valores idénticos, no da los 5v, que puedo hacer? gracias


Está seguro que se trata del LM2576-*5.0* y no el LM2576-*12*, LM2576-*15* o LM2576-*ADJ*


----------



## jupiter007 (Ago 22, 2019)

blanko001 dijo:


> Está seguro que se trata del LM2576-*5.0* y no el LM2576-*12*, LM2576-*15* o LM2576-*ADJ*


amigo, mira si no me dices no me doy cuenta, me llegó hoy el pedido de varios lm2576 yo los pedí 5.0 y me llegaron 12. efectivamente estas en lo correcto, pero te agradezco me hayas hecho la observación por que ya sabes que uno se clava en esto y descuida los mínimos detalles. saludos gracias.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 22, 2019)

jupiter007 dijo:


> amigo, mira si no me dices no me doy cuenta, me llegó hoy el pedido de varios lm2576 yo los pedí 5.0 y me llegaron 12. efectivamente estas en lo correcto, pero te agradezco me hayas hecho la observación por que ya sabes que uno se clava en esto y descuida los mínimos detalles. saludos gracias.


Son hábitos que uno va tomando con el tiempo y después de quedar pelón cae uno en cuenta de revisar las cosas más simples.
Mientras tanto aprender regulando a 12V una fuente de por ejemplo 18 o 24VDC. Y tener en cuenta probar con componentes adecuados, principalmente el inductor que sea de la potencia necesaria y preferiblemente evitar el protoboard.
Un saludo


----------



## gevv (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola,

LM2576 Ajustando el voltaje de salida en el rango de 0-30 V, limitando. corriente de carga en el rango de 0-3A e indicación de la activación del modo de limitación de corriente.


Voltaje de entrada DC 7-40V
Voltaje de salida 0-30 V
Corriente de carga 0-3A













*versión no probada durante mucho tiempo;

*


----------

